
Working on a mesh net, a penny for your thoughts - bsdpunk
http://makeamericamesh.org/
======
drallison
I found the color and graphics garish and jarring. As a result, I did not read
about your mesh net.

~~~
herbst
As far as i could tell there is also nothing written about it.

